# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Data Science Course is worth?

## Tarunkumarr

Hello all,

I am Tarun and new to this platform. I am currently into a testing profile from past 1 yest which I really don't like. I found my interest for Data Science and started researching about the courses .

I wanted to understand if I have to just go with the YouTube videos and other free resources or join a structured curriculum based courses...
  or PG degrees?

Appreciate the response from those who are already in thхis. Thanks!

----------


## VictorN

I'd recommend you to join the one or more of the courses.

----------


## Somit

I also want to know which technical skill is required to learn Data Science. I have expertise in HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, and JS (not too much).

----------

